# Emerge world si blocca

## silvius

Sicuramente l' argomento è già stato trattata, ma non trovo nulla.

Comunque il punto è che se lancio un:

```
emerge -D world
```

si blocca l' emerge, devo fare ctrl+c ed uscire.

Con altre opzione è tutto ok....-avNup ecc...

```
M90 # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2400 @ 1.83GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 09 Oct 2007 10:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ "

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amuled arts berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dell dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif glitz gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos ldap lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer mplayerplug-in mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection samba sdl session spell spl ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs x86 xcomposite xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics penmount evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

help ?

Saluto

----------

## Tigerwalk

perchè non provi a postare l'output dell'errore? Così credo che sia più facile capire ed aiutarti!

----------

## silvius

Non c'è proprio un errore, l' unica info in uscita dal ctrl+c è:

```
Calculating world dependencies /

Exiting on signal 2

sandbox:  Caught signal 2 in pid 30826

sandbox:  Signal already caught and busy still cleaning up!
```

Saluto

----------

## !ico

ma per quanto hai aspettato prima di interrompere? 

e soprattutto da quanto non usi l'opzione -D?   :Rolling Eyes: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

rigenera la cache di portage

----------

## silvius

scusate, ma attualmente funziona anche se non ho fatto nulla.....ho riprovato dopo 30 min. ed è andato.

non so '......

Comunque ho rigenerato la cache di portage.

L'opzione -D la uso sempre.

Adesso attendo un pò.

Saluto

----------

